# xbox continua......

## cemperor

ciao a tutti,

dopo esattamente 3gg sono riuscito a completare l'installazione del kde ma ora non so' configurare il /usr/X11R6/bin/xf86config....... come monitor devo installare la tv, come si fa??? se qualcuno mi spiega anche tutto il resto ne sarei infinitamente grato.....thx e grazie a tutti

----------

## bsolar

Hai provato eseguendo 'xf86config'?

----------

## cemperor

infatti l'ho eseguito...pero' quando mi chiede le specifiche del monitor cosa metto per configurare la TV???

----------

## arturo.digioia

Sul sito di Xbox Linux parlano di un file

/usr/lib/xbox/XFConfig-4

presente nelle loro distribuzioni Debian e SuSe e funzionante. Controlla se ce l'hai, dovrebbe essere gia' pronto. In tal caso sovrascrivi quello presente in /etc/X11 .

----------

## enx89

Prova ad eseguire 

```
xf86cfg
```

questo programma fa il probe automatico della scheda video e delle altre periferiche che servono a X per funzionare.

Sennò dovresti settare a mano la frequenza verticale a 60Hz e quella orizzolnatle a 30-50kHz, in poche parole

```
HorizSync 30-50

VertRefresh 60
```

nel file XF86Config o XF86Config-4 nella sezione monitor, se non erro.

Ciao ENx

----------

## cemperor

ragazzi ho risolto grazie mille

----------

## cerri

Vogliamo la foto!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

ma qualcuno e' riuscito ad installare windows su questo PC (o e' una console) che tanto disprezzo? ehehehe giusto un altro punto a favore di linux...

bhe, comunque non e' male l'idea di farci un PC, in fondo i giochi non mi piacciono e in piu' e' soddisfacente installare un concorrente di Win proprio sulla console della M$...

muahauahau

comunque ho una domanda da farti cemperor, dopo averci installato linux c'e' la possibilita' di giocare come se fosse una console normale?

e inoltre c'e' il lettore floppy? credo di no! e come fai???

Ciao

----------

## cemperor

si puo' fare tutto....faccio partire linux come se fosse una applicazione.....cmq per adesso sono riuscito a installare il kde, purtroppo per loggarmi ho bisogno di una tastiera usb da attaccare direttamente alla xbox (dimentcavo, si possono anche attaccare le porte usb esterne)....dopo pasqua faccio la spesa e poi vi faccio sapere.......

Pensate che mettendo un semplice switch la xbox ritorno immacolata!!!!

ciaooooo

----------

## akiross

eheheheh

continuo a pensare che come console la icsbocs fa davvero pena... e' piu' simile ad un pc.

Forza gamecube   :Twisted Evil: 

si, sapevo che i gamepad della icsbocs sono usb, quindi bastera' un convertitore, no?

l'unica cosa che mi puo' allettare e' che c'e' su DOA3, che mi piace parekkio (anche se bloddy roar fa molta concorrenza)... solo che se la compro arrivano altri soldi all'odiata M$...

meglio un pc ^_^

comunque buona fortuna

ciao

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> Forza gamecube 

 

Sempre!!!

----------

## akiross

a proposito di GC... sapete che va con degli esecutibili che sono ELF?

Come linux ho pensato, pero' il tizio che mel'ha raccontato ha detto che non centra nulla...

pero' mi insospettisce la cosa:

usa ELF (tra tutte le sigle che potevano esserci proprio come gli esecutibili di linux??) inoltre le librerie grafiche sono derivate dalle opengl... ed e' strano se si pensa che su linux le opengl vanno forte

voi che ne dite ^_^?

ciao

----------

## cemperor

non metto in dubbio la qualita' del gamecube...... pero' pensate che ho installato un HD da 120 gb sulla mia xbox e ci faccio veramente di tutto con la massima semplicita' e versatilita'!!!!

provare per credere!  :Shocked: 

----------

